# Attention TruGlo Choke Tube Users



## Gun Docc

Attention TruGlo Choke Tube Users

Just a heads up !

just bought a new TruGlo gobble stopper extreme choke tube(tg170x) from Wal-Mart and Beware as this could happen when least expected







only shot this tube four times with the Winchester Supreme High Velocity number 4's with 1-3/4 oz. of copper plated shot(load number STH1234)the loads used should in no way harm these chokes

notice the tube swelled and is cracked lengthwise and also notice there is still a piece of plastic wadding still in the crack which made the tube extremely hard to remove

after shooting the choke i went to change it out to try another constriction of choke and had a hard time getting it out. it was swelled bad enough to even buldge the barrel a slight amount which made it hard to remove.

if i had shot it again, then most likely i would have ruined the barrel it was in

so check those tubes as there seem to be some problems with them


Take Care,
Gun Docc


----------



## rayjay

If the bbl is bulged at all I would be expecting truglo to replace it.  And a refund NOT REPLACEMENT for the choke.


----------



## Greg Tench

*Gun Doc*

Is that the 1st choke tube youve seen do that?? I think I ll stick with KICKS.


----------



## slimbo

That has always worried me about aftermarket chokes.  Now you just reinforced my aprehension.  I think Ill stick to my factory benelli chokes.

slimbo


----------



## treedawg

I love my Tru-Glo. It's a turkey killing machine. From the pic. it would lead me to believe there was some underlying problem. How could this happen if the choke was properly screwed in? I'm sure I don't understand, but I'm not a gunsmith.

TD


----------



## rayjay

Bad piece of tubing.  Over pressure or steel shot would split the choke lengthwise not on the angle as shown in the pic.   You can see a few little "teeth" nearly spanning the split.  If this choke had have been magnafluxed when new the crack would have shown up. This definitely falls under the heading of "Defective materials or workmanship" that you see in most warranties.


----------



## GeauxLSU

OMG!    
Docc,
Have you reported this to the manufacturer??  Please keep us posted as to their response(s).  

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Steven Farr

That particular choke was in my 220!!!!!!  We could have gotten hurt real bad.  the choke was in tight and BRAND NEW.  It was definitely a defective piece of steel.  The barrell bulge is very small and won't harm anything.  The choke is definitely going back to Wal-Mart


----------



## Gun Docc

Just got off the phone with TruGlo and they tell me it is most likely a bad piece of steel as i suspected
they are gonna get to inspect it on my dime as it's headed to Texas now for them to replace it with another
i was told it would be replaced by them or i could just take it back to where it was purchased(Wal-Mart) for a refund

i had rather send it to them so as they can see the problem for themselves and the guy i talked with said he would also like to see it 


with over 25 years experience working on shotguns this is something that does happen sometimes and no manufacturer is imune from it as i've seen it happen on several different manufacturer's of choke tubes over the years.
if they happen to get a section of tubing that has unforseen flaws in the metal then this is when something like this turns up

it takes some tough steel to stand up to the abuse of the heavy turkey loads and on this one the temper was just not right 

Take Care,
Gun Docc


----------



## WishboneW

Docc, Steven, Glad both of you are OK.


----------



## Handgunner

Bump


----------



## Donny

Bump


----------

